# Allianz Gilde Asgard auf Kel Thuzad sucht...



## AsgardCraven (15. Dezember 2007)

DICH!

Bist Du
ein Heilschamane,
ein Elementarschamane,
ein Verstärkerschamane?
Ein Defkrieger?
Ein Heilpriester?
Ein Feraldruide?
Ein Heildruide?

Dann suchen wir genau DICH!

Hast Du vielleicht sogar schon die Phiole von Lady Vashj?
T4/T5 oder äquivaltentes Equip?
Bist Du Dir nicht zu schade Tränke, Flasks und Bufffood zu farmen?
Hast Du nichts dagegen, dass während der Raids mal gelacht wird?
Bist Du motiviert und hast Sonntags von 18 Uhr bis 23 Uhr und Montags bis Donnerstags von 19 Uhr bis 23 Uhr Zeit?

Dann bist Du bei uns genau richtig!

Die Gilde Asgard raidet seit kurzem Hyjal und hat dort 3 von 5 Bossen in die Knie gezwungen. Wir sind aus einer sehr erfolgreichen Classic WoW Raidgilde hervorgegangen und bestehen nun seit Erscheinen von The Burning Crusade. Wir legen Wert auf einen guten und freundlichen Umgangston innerhalb und ausserhalb der Gilde.

Wenn Du jetzt Lust auf uns bekommen hast und Dich bei uns bewerben möchtest, kannst Du dies unter

http://www.asgard-gilde.eu/

tun. 
Oder melde dich bei mir Ingame... Name: CravenX  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

